# Checked baggage on the Coast Starlight



## Lassen peak (Jan 22, 2020)

Travelling on the Coast Starlight from LA to Vancouver BC with checked baggage. The last segment of the trip is from Seattle to Vancouver is by Thruway bus. Will I need to collect my baggage in Seattle to transfer it to the bus or will it be transferred automatically?


----------



## dcwldct (Jan 23, 2020)

I'm not familiar with Seattle specifically, but everywhere I've used or seen thruway you do have to collect your bags and take them to the bus.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jan 23, 2020)

You will need to pick up your bag in Seattle and take it to the bus.


----------

